# Update on possible pregnancy (pictures and weight)



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I posted a while ago about my girl Rascal who may have gotten pregnant when my brothers girlfriend let the boys and girls play together. That happened about 9 days ago and I just finally got my scale working. She weighs 372 grams. I'll keep weighing her each day from here on out because I have no idea what she weighs normally. I also got some (poor quality) pictures tonight.









This is her tummy with her on her back. No flash because I'm not sure but it looks like her nipples might be showing more. Could just be I'm paranoid?








Her a little stretched out. Took forever to get a picture where she wasn't kicking at me so shes a little tense in the picture.


From what I remember, last time the girls were at the vet, they did not weigh that much. I don't remember how much exactly, but for sure lower than 372. Maybe she's just getting a little chubby? They were still half on a seed mix when they were last weighed but now on oxbow regal completely.

Guess I'll keep weighing her and see. What do you guys think?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

9 days is a bit early to tell. You'll likely need another 5-10. I see nips on my girls all the time cause of their white bellies and they also have that "extra fluff" round the middle. Just trying for the bright side hoping you aren't about to get 10 more rats. It is also hard for weight gain because it can go up and down throughout pregnancy and isn't helped by bulking her up with protein as is necessary for a pregnant rat. 

Just in case though, i would start casting your net to see if loving homes are out there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I was thinking its a little early, I'm just paranoid I guess. I freak out everytime she acts weird or does anything she normally doesn't. Just mostly worried because I haven't seen her go back into heat since then but then it always was a little hard to tell with her.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Any changes in the males' behavior? It's roundabout and most don't think of it, but a mated male tends to have elevated hormones and thus is territorial, vies for alpha, reasserts his position and is just generally contentious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Not that I've noticed. I don't know which boy it was but I'm thinking it was Jukka, going off what the girlfriend told me. But he is always getting pinned and power groomed by Brody. Sometimes he pins Brody but not sure if its more than usual. Its hard for me to tell who is doing it while they are in their cage and when out it seems to be Brody during free range. Just a bit more boxing but not sure if its just because they live above the girls and one of them is in heat or what.


----------

